# Filterheizung



## Bakerman (8. Feb. 2012)

Damit mein Reihenfilter nicht einfriert, würde ich gern nachträglich einen Heizstab oder ähnliches im Filter oder im Vortex nachträglich installieren.
Ich möchte nur den Filter eisfrei halten.
Welche technischen Möglichkeiten gibt es denn da, die praxistauglich sind ?  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

 Andreas,

vielleicht sowas hier. Den Kammerfilter würde ich aber rundherum mit Styrodur verkleiden. Die laufenden Stromkosten sind ja nicht unerheblich.
Wieviel W Du brauchst,


----------



## Frankia (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Hallo Andreas,

https://teichbau-siess.1a-shops.eu/

so etwas habe ich im Teich liegen und zwar das mit 300 Watt.
Es kommt natürlich darauf an, wieviel Wasser du frostfrei halten möchtest!


----------



## Bakerman (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Hallo Reinhold 

Mein Teich ist abgedeckt und möchte nur meinen Reihenfilter vor Eis schützen.
Das könnte funktionieren.

Danke 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Joerg (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Hallo Andreas,
ich habe nun auch normale AQ Heizstäbe in den Filter reingehängt, damit er nicht zufriert.
Egal was es ist, mit 50 Watt kommst du aktuell nicht sehr weit. 

Zusätzlich sind bei der aktuten Kältewelle auch WW mit warmem Wasser gut geeignet, die Temperatur im Filter hoch zu bringen.


----------



## S.Reiner (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Hallo Andreas ich selber habe 300 Watt Heizstab und 150 Watt Heizkabel im einsatz mal erlich gesagt ist das alls würdeste in den Filter einen Finger stecken auf dem Filtertermometer ist nichts an Temperaturerhöhung zu erkennen. Ich glaub das es nur ein beruigungs gefühl ist denn passieren tut da nichts merkliches . Das einziege was etwas ausgemacht hat ist ein 3 KW Teichheizer aber der macht auch deine Geldbörse rasch zum Zwibellederportmorne
nun aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden . Mal noch 2 Bilder vom Heizkabel einsatz im vor Filter. Gruss Reiner
:? meine mitlerweile Meinung bei den Temperraturen hilft nur noch :beten und hoffen das alles gut geht:beten


----------



## Bakerman (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Hallo Reiner
Vielen Dank für deine ehrliche Antwort.
So in etwa hätte ich das Heizkabel auch verlegt.


Idee und Ausführung  

Effekt, leider 

Bin gerade am durchrechnen was so ein Durchlaufheizer im Verbrauch kostet.

Nochmals 
Danke Reiner

Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

, ich hab mal eine Frage. Mal ganz anders gesehen - wenn man nicht das Medium Wasser beheizen möchte sondern nur vermeiden möchte, dass sich eine Eisschicht im Filter bildet.

Kann man dann nicht so eine art superdedämmte Aufklappkiste um den Filter herum bauen und den Innenraum z.B. mit so einem Frostwächter für Gewächshäuser etwas erwärmen ? Die HT Rohre würde ich noch zusätzlich mit dicker Luftpolsterfolie ummanteln.

Vielleicht kann man ja so die permanenten Stromkosten geringer halten  oder denke ich da falsch.


----------



## Bakerman (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Hallo Ralf

So etwas habe ich auf jeden Fall für nächsten Winter geplant.

Genau so wie Du es beschrieben hast.

Da es letztes Jahr nicht so extrem war mit Minusgraden und dieser Winter sehr lau angefangen hatte, habe ich eine Filterisolation ganz außer acht gelassen.(Bin ja auch noch Anfänger:smoki)

Das passiert mir nächstes Jahr nicht mehr.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Joerg (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Der Filter und auch die Rohre zu isolieren, macht wegen der zusätzlichen Auskühlung schon Sinn.
Man sollte aber keine Wunder erwarten, da die Teichfläche auch noch da ist. Diese also auch gut abdecken.

Das habe ich diese Jahr nicht ganz gemacht, da es ja noch so schön lang warm war und die Koi noch Hunger hatten. 
Teich also nur 80% abgedeckt und den Filter nicht ordentlich. 

An den nicht abgedeckten Stellen ist nun eine richtig dicke Eisschicht und der Filter hätte auch besser zugedeckt werden können.

Ralf, das mit dem Filterhaus ist keine schlechte Idee aber Frostwächter bitte nicht. 
Musste letztens lesen, wie damit ein Filterhaus abgeraucht ist und die Rückstände dann noch im Teich gelandet sind.
Nur die Luft in dem Raum zu erwärmen bringt auch wenig, da ein großer Teil der Wärme an die Außenluft geht.

Normalerweise sollte eine dünne Eisschicht im Filter nichts machen, aber aus meiner Sicht ist der Luftaustausch dort wichtig. 
Ich habe sonst keinen Eisfreihalter, da muss ich nun zusehen, wie die Oberfläche dort frei bleibt.

Die Lösung mit dem eisfreien Filter scheint mit günstiger zu sein, als die zusätzliche Auskühlung mit einem luftblubber Eisfreihalter.


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Hallo Teichfreunde ich versuche es mal ganz deutlich dazustellen
1KW gleich 1 Stunde Gleich 0,20 Cent 
24 Stunden gleich 24 Kw also auch 24 mal 0,20 gleich 4,80 Euro am Tag
4,80 euro mal (rundgerechnet) 30 Tage gleich 144 Euro  
also würde mir ein 1 KW Teichheizer in einem Monat 144 Euro kosten an Stom
2 KW dann 288 Euro
3 Kw dann 432 Euro 
nu Heize ich mal ebend 3 Monate mit einem 3 KW Teichheizer und bin mal eben bei einer Stromrechnung von 
------------------- 1296 Euro -------------------- und da ist halt das grosse Ge angesagt es sei den mann hats ich habe es nicht so Dicke  doppel Gruss Reiner


----------



## Patrick K (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Hallo in die Runde!  
Die Bilder sind zwar von letzten Jahr, doch aktuell sieht es genauso aus.
Heute Morgen  waren + 6°C im Filter . Seit einer Woche (bei -14°C Luft   und + 4°C Wasser) habe ich 3x 300 W AQ-Heizer in den Filter gelegt.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich die Abdeckung früher montiert (bei +12°C) und musste keine Heizung montieren.
Die Heizer werde ich bei -3°C Nachttemperatur wieder einmotten, ich denke das wir reichen.

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick  2


----------



## Joerg (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Hallo Reiner,
man kann sich den Winter auch schlecht rechnen. 
Einen 3KW Heizer habe ich auch für Notfälle liegen aber der läuft dann sicher nicht 24 Stunden und 3 Monate lang.

Aktuell einen 300 Watt Heizer in den Filter zu legen, damit der eisfrei bleibt. Ihn dann bei diesen eisigen Temperaturen 1 Monat laufen zu lassen, ist schon überschaubarer. 
0.3X24X30X0.20  ~ 43,20€
Wenn man bedenkt, was so ein Koi kosten könnte, ist das möglicherweise noch angemessen.

Eine ordentliche Abdeckung mit Styrodur und das isolieren des Filters ist langfristig sicher günstiger.
Auch im Sinne der Umwelt, sollte eine Teichheizung nur die Ausnahme sein.


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Hallo Jörg man kann sich den Winter auch schlecht rechnen
Da haste wohl RECHT aber es sollte auch nur mal klar rüberkommen was eine sollche 3 KW Teichheizung Kosten kann sind eben doch einige die nach dem Winter JAMMERN über Stromkosten.


----------



## koifischfan (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Warum entleert man den Filter nicht bei/wegen Frostgefahr?


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Hallo
Warum entleert man den Filter nicht bei/wegen Frostgefahr? Ja das ist dann das Billigste was geht.


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Nur noch so drüber Nachgedacht
Eines ist klar Kois brauchen eine gewisse Temperatur damit sie gut LEBEN .Es ist noch so vieles mehr zu beachten damit das auch so ist das kann dann auch ins Geld gehen .Jeder hier tut da wohl alles was er kann um seine Tiere Artgerecht zu halten und das ist auch gut so . Gruss Reiner
Es sollte auch nur mal eine hochrechnung sein


----------



## koifischfan (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Du schreibst zwar,


> Damit mein Reihenfilter nicht einfriert, würde ich gern nachträglich einen Heizstab oder ähnliches im Filter oder im Vortex nachträglich installieren.
> Ich möchte nur den Filter eisfrei halten.



oder hier,


> Mein Teich ist abgedeckt und möchte nur meinen Reihenfilter vor Eis schützen.



heißt für mich, daß der Filter nicht läuft.


----------



## Joerg (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*



Reiner S schrieb:


> es sollte auch nur mal klar rüberkommen was eine sollche 3 KW Teichheizung Kosten kann


Reiner,
wenn man meint, die Koi sollen es schön kuschelig warm haben und 10° am Thermostat einstellt, sollte man mit über 1000€ schon rechnen. Diese Stromrechnungen habe ich auch schon gesehen. 
Man kann sie aber auch den ganzen Winter über gut sehen. 

Für die Koi ist es kein Problem einige Zeit bei 4° zu überleben. Eine ordentliche Isolierung verhindert eine totale Auskühlung des Teichs, sodass zusätzliches heizen in der Regel nicht notwendig ist.

Vorraussetzung für die Überwinterung ist eine gute Konditionierung der Koi.
Die schwierigste Phase ist eher der frühe Frühling, wo Bakterien schon aktiv sind, die Koi aber noch nicht.


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Morgen Jörg 
Was bedeutet den (Für die Koi ist es kein Problem einige Zeit bei 4° zu überleben) könntest mich beruhigen und mir mal Schreiben wie lange ist einige Zeit ?
zu dem ( Die schwierigste Phase ist eher der frühe Frühling, wo Bakterien schon aktiv sind, die Koi aber noch nicht )
Ich persöhnlich setze das UVC für genau diese Zeit ein um den Keimdruck in meinem Teich niedrig zu halten ist das richtig was ich da mache. Gruss Reiner 
Minus 11 Grad die Sonne kommt raus aber lausig Kalt
Mit den Heizkosten das sei mal doch egal der eine kann der andere nicht


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Hallo allerseits,
ich habe auch dieses Jahr meine "Minivariante" in Betrieb. Bei geschätzten 400l/h habe ich einen 300W-Heizer in diesem Jahr (mit kurzer Pause Mitte Jan) in Betrieb genommen. Das sind etwa 1,50€/Tag, bzw. 45€/Monat. Der Effekt ist für mich ausreichend. Auch wenn ein gut Teil der Wasserströmung "am Boden" verläuft, bleibt auch unter den aktuellen Bedingungen eine kleine Ecke eisfrei, so wie im letzten Jahr:
   .
Man sieht, dass vom Ende Jan zu heute sich einiges getan hat. Die Wassertemperatur in 15 cm Tiefe war immer noch bei 4°C .


----------



## lollo (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Hallo,

vergesst bitte nicht, dass die von euch errechneten Mehrkosten für eine Teichheizung nicht einmalig sind, sondern euch im nächsten Jahr pro Abrechnungsquartal weiter belasten werden.

Der Energieversorger wird diesen Mehrverbrauch in die Berechnung für das Folgejahr einfließen lassen, und somit die Quartalszahlungen erhöhen. :smoki


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Morgen Lollo Das ist schön das Du das Schreibst habe da einige Leute kennengelernt die vorher 110 Euro hatten und nun bei 180 Euro im Abrechnungsquartal gelandet sind . Für mich ist das viel Holz für andere nur Streichhölzer
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Nori (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Hm, 70 € mehr - da ist ja fast der komplette Strombedarf für den Teich von April bis Oktober.
Käme für mich nicht in Frage...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

so nun hatten wir Nachts -2°C und im moment + 3°C, werde meine Heizung nun abschalten, nicht das es den Fuschies noch zu WARM  wird.
Und allen denen es zu teuer ist,jeder hat das recht seinen Teich nicht zu Heizen, mir waren meine Lieblinge die 60€ mehr verbrauch wert.

Notfall bekommt meine Frau, heute halt keinen Blumenstrauss...... und schon ist die hälfte wieder rein.  
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick  2


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Ich hab im toom Prospekt 1. Seite so ein Rundgewächshaus für 70 € gesehen. Vielleicht wäre das ja eine Winteraufstellalternative - von innen würd ich irgendwelche Halter einkleben an denen ich dann schnüre spannen kann um von innen dann Dämmwolle zu befestigen - aber ob dies einer Schneelast standhält


----------



## Joerg (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Hallo Ralf,
ein Gewächshaus hat schon was, wobei mir dieses nicht so stabil aussieht. Ein Bekannter hat über einen Teil seines Teichs ein stabiles Gewächshaus gebaut. 
Dort ist es auch im Winter noch recht angenehm und er kann seine Fische jeden Tag beobachten. 
Pflanzen werden darin dann auch noch überwintert.


----------



## Frankia (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Filterheizung*

Hallo Patrick,



> Und allen denen es zu teuer ist,jeder hat das recht seinen Teich nicht zu Heizen, mir waren meine Lieblinge die 60€ mehr verbrauch wert.



tolle Einstellung............


----------

